# New tank :)



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I bought this tank (220-240) about a month ago and its been running for three weeks.

I had switched some media about, the filter it came with was still wet. 
I stoppd running my rubbish stingray thing (only kept it for this reason) and took out those sponges and put into the Fluval 305. When goldfish go in I will have a fluval u4 as well in there.

I am playing with plants for the first time ever, could be interesting.

So today I added 6 danios. Once I am happy with the water quality after these being in there for a few weeks my goldies and go in they are currently still in their 100l.










Not sure whether to put substrate in or not I really like barebottom tanks like this but I also like plants (if the goldfish don't eat them)

Here is the tank I really like
Redirect Notice


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

The fish are going to love it in there!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Now finished and fish are in, I cannot get decent photos of my fish.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely tank! I have live plants in with my goldies, they do get nibbled but are still doing well. Broader leaf plants like anubias seem to withstand them best. As for a bare bottom tank, goldies like to dig & root around in the substrate so I would provide some to mimic a natural environment & allow natural behaviour


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

They have a long trough/ plant pot that the vallis is in (planning on getting some more if it does ok) behind that granite with gravel in it, I have concealed it well I think 

Still not sure about the whole barebottom thing, I liked it in my old tank (100l) but I want to gravel this one I think, but right now thats money I cant splurge out.


----------

